

This is where 85% of people in India live - known
http://news.wenxuecity.com/messages/201008/news-gb2312-1147651.html

======
zengr
Well, I am not sure about the source of the 85% value. It's not true.

Going by facts: India has the fourth largest purchasing power parity (PPP) in
the world.

I have been I India for 22 years and yes I agree, many people are poor there,
but not to this extent as depicted in the photographs.

------
desigooner
seems like some guy's opinion on a chinese forum trying to almost ridicule
India/Bangladesh/etc? (atleast it seems that way from the translation provided
by google)

------
c00p3r
just call it "First time in Varanasi". ^_^

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varanasi>

